# #29400: Special Coverage Adjustment - Diesel Emission Fluid Tank Reservoir



## Sowerss1 (Nov 21, 2016)

Mine was replaced 3 months ago, 
Car has been in shop 14 days, replaced 
O2 sensors, egr, reductant tank heater(again) indirect injectiors, catalytic converter just to name a few. Still throwing def poor quality message. (Limp mode)
Dealer seems to be working hard to correct. Gm is advising them on this. 
Manager said they were waiting on gm to get back w them, probably gonna send a company tech to work on it. Like the car, hate the issues


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

CruzeDan said:


> New Special Coverage on the emission reduction fluid tank reservoir due to the issues with the heater elements. Looks like GM is moving through the emissions system piece by piece...... (Note: This also applies to the 6.6L Duramax Express, Savana, Silverado, and Sierra.)
> View attachment 211386
> View attachment 211370
> View attachment 211378


i wonder if I can get any help on this since I am at 191K miles and having this done now. i am glad to see they released this.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

CruzeDan said:


> New Special Coverage on the emission reduction fluid tank reservoir due to the issues with the heater elements. Looks like GM is moving through the emissions system piece by piece...... (Note: This also applies to the 6.6L Duramax Express, Savana, Silverado, and Sierra.)
> View attachment 211386
> View attachment 211370
> View attachment 211378


So I've had mine replaced once already. Does this coverage usually mean they fixed the problem and now have a new part to replace the old one or they're just offering to keep replacing it until the special coverage ends?


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

VtTD said:


> So I've had mine replaced once already. Does this coverage usually mean they fixed the problem and now have a new part to replace the old one or they're just offering to keep replacing it until the special coverage ends?


It can mean either. I had mine done a few months back and the part number is the same. It is believed that they did revise the reservoir at some point late last year early this year but I cannot confirm that. 
Diesel its worth a shot, but it is a long stretch due to your milage.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

God dammit, seriously? So the recall replaced 2 of the 3 sensors that are bad, and then this covers the DEF reservoir...so literally all that **** I went through in the summer was a waste. 

Does this mean I should get a full refund for everything we paid for (O2, NOx#1, DEF Reservoir)?

The only thing not covered, that we "paid" for was the NOx#2 sensor, and they just cleared the code instead of replacing it.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

MP81 said:


> God dammit, seriously? So the recall replaced 2 of the 3 sensors that are bad, and then this covers the DEF reservoir...so literally all that **** I went through in the summer was a waste.
> 
> Does this mean I should get a full refund for everything we paid for (O2, NOx#1, DEF Reservoir)?
> 
> The only thing not covered, that we "paid" for was the NOx#2 sensor, and they just cleared the code instead of replacing it.


You should be eligible for reimbursement for the NOX 1 and the reservoir (as long as your car was in the mileage range covered at time of replacement.) The HO2S is a stretch.


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

Will we get something in the mail?


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

MP81 said:


> God dammit, seriously? So the recall replaced 2 of the 3 sensors that are bad, and then this covers the DEF reservoir...so literally all that **** I went through in the summer was a waste.
> 
> Does this mean I should get a full refund for everything we paid for (O2, NOx#1, DEF Reservoir)?
> 
> The only thing not covered, that we "paid" for was the NOx#2 sensor, and they just cleared the code instead of replacing it.


I understand why you feel that way; however, perhaps partly due to your experience as well as many others is why they are providing this extended coverage. I think it would be better to just cover the whole emissions system on the ctd for 10 years or 120k miles. Granted I haven't had any issues but I am pleased they are beginning to cover these issues in a responsible manner.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

IndyDiesel said:


> I understand why you feel that way; however, perhaps partly due to your experience as well as many others is why they are providing this extended coverage.


I would definitely agree. Better late than never, for sure. They might as well just do it all at once, but eventually I foresee all the parts being covered.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Glad to get that letter. Those items are the only problems we have had with this car.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Su8pack1 said:


> Glad to get that letter. Those items are the only problems we have had with this car.


 as in you already got a letter or you hope to get one??


----------



## Lugnut (May 4, 2017)

dougc905 said:


> Will we get something in the mail?


Special Policies usually do not result in a letter to the customer. Customers are usually only contacted when a recall is issued. This is a special policy and not a recall. Think about it as an extended warranty for this specific component. Manufactures will issue special policies to avoid an official recall. The reason why they want to do this is because not every unit has failed. If there was a 100% chance of failure, then a recall would occur.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Old thread, obviously - but the DEF heater is part of this assembly, is it not?

I know ours was throwing a DEF heater voltage code a while back, but it was not one that initiated countdown. 

My wife was driving home on Sunday and the CEL popped on, along with the "Service Emissions Systems, XXX miles to 65 mph limit" - when I cleared the CELs it had before about a week ago (they did not come back until yesterday), it had 6. My scanner could only read one of those, and that was an EGT sensor (likely the after-SCR one, because the exhaust is entirely disconnected - bolts broken - post SCR, so it has no reading). The others I have to imagine were related to either that, or the DEF.

Better yet, driving it elsewhere yesterday (since we still had plenty of miles left in the countdown) the **** countdown went away entirely on its own. It's going to the dealer tomorrow, and if it is related to the heater, I need to know what all the special coverage covers (hehe). When they told me about it the last time it was there (for the battery replacement), they said that wasn't covered, which I don't think was correct...


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

The countdown came back yesterday, so at least the dealer will see it. Pretty sure there's only a sensor or two that will cause it, otherwise it's probably the DEF reservoir...


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Since I had my DEF heater replaced I have had zero issues in over 25,000 miles. I haven't even gone in for the last sensor recall since it was done once (or twice?) prior and the car is running fine. Does this mean that the DEF system is now under warranty for 100K or lifetime??? Also, are they (GM) recommending taking in your car for the recall/replacement of the system no matter what? I'm confused. I can't read what the OP posted as an attachment.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

We had ours replaced as well, and it sure seems like anyone else who had theirs replaced has not had issues (with the DEF reservoir) since. So maybe that is not what our issue is...but I won't know until they pull the codes.

The special coverage is 10 years or 120k.


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

Just had mine done also. First emissions system failure in 150,000 miles


----------



## Toolsetter (Mar 23, 2020)

Sowerss1 said:


> Mine was replaced 3 months ago,
> Car has been in shop 14 days, replaced
> O2 sensors, egr, reductant tank heater(again) indirect injectiors, catalytic converter just to name a few. Still throwing def poor quality message. (Limp mode)
> Dealer seems to be working hard to correct. Gm is advising them on this.
> Manager said they were waiting on gm to get back w them, probably gonna send a company tech to work on it. Like the car, hate the issues


----------



## Toolsetter (Mar 23, 2020)

You think that your getting the run around . The service tech in St.catharines for chevy , when under extended warranty even,,1000 bucks out the window...told me my DEF problem was caused by a small rodent selectively crawling into my DEF system and biting a wire, therefore my warranty does not cover,, but we can fix it for 440 bucks.No thanks NOT believing that B.S... Even a couple of sales reps laughed and walked away. I later went into my trunk,, lifted the floor cover and couldn't believe the amount of white crystals covering the senors on top of the DEF TANK. Dec 2015 purchase new,,,only 37000 Kms on it now, not miles,,,I'll update with pictures of what was in my Def compartment,,,And a better response from GM's corporate (we take care of you) Chevolet\Cares centre,,,if they reply! This is my second go at this so called fix. Comments are welcomed.


----------

